# Kellerwald MTB Marathon



## HansH (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

am 18. April findet wieder der Kellerwald Marathon statt, kann mir jemand sagen, in welchem Ort gestartet wird ? Wegen Anreise mit der Bahn und Unterkunft.

Gruß

Hans


----------



## Quen (4. Januar 2004)

kann dir leider auch nicht helfen, aber bald wirst du hier wohl mehr infos finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akumlehn (4. Januar 2004)

Hi

wenn ich mich recht erinnere an 2002 startet das Rennen in Gilserberg... oder sowas in dem Dreh 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## karhu (4. Januar 2004)

Gilserberg ist der Startort.  Liegt direkt an der B3zwischen Kassel und Marburg . Gut mit dem Auto zu erreichen .Aber ob da nen Zug hält?  Infos gibts per E-Mail : [email protected]  Homepage ist :www. kellerwald-bikemarathon.de  .


----------



## Catsoft (6. Januar 2004)

Mist, da bin ich gerade auf Malle


----------



## Forest (9. Januar 2004)

Jo, Gilserberg heist der Ort.
Der Kellerwald-Marathon ist auf alle Fälle ein sehr netter Auftakt für die Saison. Das erste Rennen des Jahres - zumindest für mich. Ist alles gut organisiert, familiär aber aaaschkalt morgens um 7:00h  

Forest


----------



## HansH (9. Januar 2004)

Oh 7:00 Uhr, das ist gut, dann kann ich wenigstens abends noch gemütlich mit der Bahn nach Hause fahren und muss mir kein Stress machen.


----------



## SteffenScott (9. Januar 2004)

bin vielleicht auch dabei sind aber wie viele rennen 200km wech  
mal gucken ich hoffe das klappt wobei ich da dann verdammt zeitig aufstehen muss
mal gucken ob man ibc racingteam mitglieder sieht


----------



## rapitty (9. Januar 2004)

@steffen:

kannst auch nen tag vorher anreisen...
man kann dort zelten oder in ner halle pennen.
ist tagsdavor immer schon schwer hoscha!



mfg
r.p.


----------



## ko5tik (11. Januar 2004)

Also, Gilserberg ist die Bahnfreie Zone...
Aber RE bis nach Treysa - und dann etwa 10 km mit dem Bike
( gibt sogar ein Bus, aber echt selten... ) 

Für die Rückfahrt ist es günstig, da meistens bergab geht...


----------



## Specializedbike (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo,


weiß jemand wann endlich die Homepage online ist? Brauche unbedingt mehr Infos von Kellerwaldmarathon.


Grüße Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellrazor (14. Januar 2004)

Specializedbike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> weiß jemand wann endlich die Homepage online ist? Brauche unbedingt mehr Infos von Kellerwaldmarathon.
> ...



Halooooo,

ab sofort ist die neue Homepage online.   

Webseite

Mirko


----------



## HansH (17. Januar 2004)

Also ich werde wohl mitfahren, fahr ich eben die 10km von Treysa mit dem Bike.


----------



## Principia (17. Januar 2004)

hach.....für mich ist dieser marathon einer der schönsten....schade, das ich dieses jahr nicht mitfahren kann


----------



## easymtbiker (27. Januar 2004)

hi leute,

könnenn mir die erfahrenen ein paar infos über den marathon geben, ist die strecke technisch leicht, gibt es viele kleine steigungen oder wenige grosse? und wie ist das, wenn man 120km fährt? grosse motivationskrise, wenn man nach einigen stunden das 2. mal am ziel vorbei kommt, schon ausgepowert ist und eigentlich nicht mehr möchte und doch noch ne runde drehen muss?

dake schon mal für antworten, grüsse

mm


----------



## backfire (28. Januar 2004)

Die Strecke ist technisch einfach und geht zu 99% über geschotterte Forstwege. Einmal geht es eine Wiese hoch (bei nassen Verhältnissen sehr schwer zu fahren) und einmal im Wald einen verblockten Trail hoch, beides etwa 300-400 Meter lang und fahrbar (wenn man nicht in Stau steht).

Sonst ist der Kellerwald Marathon eine kleine aber feine, familiäre Veranstaltung die von einem Verein und keiner Eventagentur veranstaltet wird. 



> und wie ist das, wenn man 120km fährt? grosse motivationskrise, wenn man nach einigen stunden das 2. mal am ziel vorbei kommt, schon ausgepowert ist und eigentlich nicht mehr möchte und doch noch ne runde drehen muss?


Mir fällt es bei solchen Runden leichter mich zu motivieren, da ich von Punkt zu Punkt fahren kann, und stecke mir immer kleine Zwischenziele (von einer Verpflegung bis zur nächsten, dann die Zieldurchfahrt usw.)


----------



## Cube04 (1. Februar 2004)

Hi, 
also die Strecke ansich finde ich für den Zeitpunkt im Frühjahr ganz ok. Bin bis jetzt nur die 40km gefahren - es gibt drei/vier knackige Anstiege, sollte aber für jeden, der im Winter ein bisserl was gemacht hat, zu schaffen sein. Wer die 80, oder 120km fährt, muss die 40er Runde öfters befahren. 

Wenn ich mich recht an letztes Jahr erinnern kann, gab es eine Downhill-Passage, die es in sich hatte, mit vielen Stürzen und extrem (also für mich extrem) schwierig. Aber sonst wäre es ja langweilig    Soll jetzt aber keinen von der Teilnahme abhalten....man muss die Passage ja nicht mit 150% runterbrettern. 

Ansonsten ist die Organisation echt tip-top. Gilserberg ist mit dem Auto eigentlich auch ganz easy zu erreichen. Nudelparty am Abend vorher ist ok, nur der Vortrag letztes Jahr über Sportmedizin/ Ernährung/ Training war überflüssig. 
Aber wie vorher schon gesagt wurde, ist am Abend vorher immer schon ziemlich was geboten. 

Bis 18.04.!

cube04   
eat fast, breath fast, bike fast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeRideKiel (16. April 2004)

***PUSH***

Kann jemand noch mehr zu der strecke sagen ?

Vielleicht, wie es mit dem technischen anspruch steht ?

Ich fahr zur zeit ohne Umwerfer auf dem mittlerem kettenblatt...geht das gut ? bin mittel trainiert...

Wann ist startzeit ? um 7.oo Uhr ???

Und wie siehts mit Camping aus ? da wir nich wirklich vorhatten uns ne richtige Bleibe zu suchen...


----------



## kreuzpeilung (16. April 2004)

1. Die Strecke ist einfach.

2. Wenn Du Dir unsicher bist, bau halt noch einen Umwerfer dran. Aber du wirst das schon schaffen.

3. Camping geht bestimmt auf der Parkwiese.


4. Startzeit: 9. 00 Uhr. Aber warum schaust Du nixcht mal selbst auf die Homepage???

http://www.kellerwald-bikemarathon.de/kbm04/startseite.htm


----------



## BikeRideKiel (16. April 2004)

Ich hab keinen Umwerfer ! deswegen frag ich ja, ob man das auch so bewältigen kann...

BRINGT MIR JEMAND NEN UMWERFER MIT ??? *scherz*  

Naja, wird schon schief gehen...


----------



## Katrin (17. April 2004)

BikeRideKiel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab keinen Umwerfer ! deswegen frag ich ja, ob man das auch so bewältigen kann...
> 
> BRINGT MIR JEMAND NEN UMWERFER MIT ??? *scherz*
> 
> Naja, wird schon schief gehen...



Ich habe noch einen fast neuen XT-Umwerfer im Regal liegen.....


----------



## onkel (17. April 2004)

Na toll, mein Start steht in den Sternen. Seit gestern habe ich dicke Mandeln, seit heute morgen eine verstopfte Nase. 
Aber wenn es mir heute abend wieder gut geht, dann werde ich fahren! Hat schließlich gutes Geld gekostet!


----------



## Cube04 (22. Mai 2004)

Rennen war eigentlich ganz ok - gute Organisation, einige gute Anstiege und Abfahrten....ich bin nächstes Jahr jedenfalls wieder dabei.   
Nur das Finisher-Shirt hätte man in einer anderen Farbe machen können (damit man damit vielleicht auch mal unter Leute gehen kann   )
cube04


----------



## Forest (24. Mai 2004)

Ja sowas hab' ich auch noch nicht erlebt: Liegt heute in der Post ein Umschlag vom Veranstalter, darin eine CD mit allem was man so braucht um sich auch nach Wochen und Monaten noch genau erinnern zu können: Ergebnisse, Bilder und Videos. Absolut TOP     

Ach so: Gratis ist das ganze auch noch


----------



## Katrin (24. Mai 2004)

Die CD hätte ich dann auch gern


----------



## Harzorzist (24. Mai 2004)

Und ich hatte das gute Stück schon aufgegeben!


----------

